
Image Correction for Color Blindness - Jaruzel
http://www.vischeck.com/daltonize/
======
thrownblown
I'm pretty color deficient. I have trouble reading charts and graphs. Anything
I make that's color coded uses vastly different color so that at least I can
tell them apart. My UI/UX portfolio is "unique" to say the least.

Subtle differences in color impossible. Can I tell the difference from Salmon
or Melon? no way.

Consequently I have developed a much different relationship to color than
most. I tend to ignore it mostly. eg: My friend came to visit me in NYC and
asked which train to take into Manhattan, I told him "Take the Q" and he said
"the yellow train?" I realized that he had never really looked at the letters
I had never really looked at the colors.

I still have the same "emotional response" to color (i associate green with
life) but I have trouble with the informational side.

One last anecdote, my first "tech job" was tech support for Adobe Acrobat in
the early 2000's. It was right when a great deal of the printing industry was
switching to PDF's. Periodically I would get the calls related to color
correction, and I was generally no help as I couldn't tell which color profile
was making the print out too green.

~~~
lb1lf
I, too, am severely chromatographically challenged.

At a former employer, I wound up being a part-time guinea pig for our UX staff
- to the best of my knowledge, we were the only major SCADA player to have
dedicated GUI colour schemes for colour deficients.

The downside? A number of phone calls to our support hotline made by customers
who had accidentally switched to, say, the tritanopia-optimized palette. They
generally went along the lines of "Geez, did you guys hire some colour-blind
dimwit to do your displays?" -"Matter of fact, we did." -"Oh."

~~~
leipert
We recently had a look at these palettes:

* Article: [http://mkweb.bcgsc.ca/colorblind/](http://mkweb.bcgsc.ca/colorblind/)

* 7-color palette: [http://mkweb.bcgsc.ca/colorblind/img/colorblindness.palettes...](http://mkweb.bcgsc.ca/colorblind/img/colorblindness.palettes.trivial.png)

* 12-color palette: [http://mkweb.bcgsc.ca/colorblind/img/colorblindness.palettes...](http://mkweb.bcgsc.ca/colorblind/img/colorblindness.palettes.simple.png)

* 15-color palette: [http://mkweb.bcgsc.ca/colorblind/img/colorblindness.palettes...](http://mkweb.bcgsc.ca/colorblind/img/colorblindness.palettes.png)

Can you or the grandparent elaborate whether they are working for you?

We always try to combine color with an icon, e.g. green - check vs red - X, so
that people having problems with colors are able to differentiate.

~~~
lb1lf
I am tritanope, with a (very mild) deuteranopia on top for good measure.

The 7-colour palette works well - I can see seven separate hues (well, eight
if you count the black.) The hardest ones to tell apart are the vermillion and
reddish purple - I don't think I'd be able to tell the difference unless I had
both in front of me simultaneously.

The 12- and 15-colour palettes don't do much for me.

Kudos for not using colour as the only cue!

------
threepipeproblm
I'm surprised no one has mentioned CubeHelix --
[https://www.mrao.cam.ac.uk/~dag/CUBEHELIX/](https://www.mrao.cam.ac.uk/~dag/CUBEHELIX/)
\-- which, as I understand it has the property of "working" just as well in
grayscale. Handy not only for color blindness but for grayscale printouts of
images featuring color. There is support out there for D3 and various other
visualization systems.

------
limbicsystem
Site author here - AMA (except why we haven't updated it in 10 years... ) Also
- check out our other site : www.tinyeyes.com

~~~
jsd1982
This site isn't resolving for me and neither is www.tinyeyes.com. I don't get
any error, just Chrome spinning and saying "Waiting for www.tinyeyes.com",
same with vischeck.com.

~~~
limbicsystem
Sorry about that - it will come up eventually - it's being hit pretty hard
right now. There's a cache here:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.vischeck.com/daltonize/)

------
miahi
There is a setting in the Android Developer options to simulate different
kinds of color blindness live on anything displayed on screen. It's called
"Simulate color space" and has 4 different settings (monochromacy,
deuteranomaly, protanomaly and trianomaly).

For me the Enchroma glasses made the world more colorful (now I understand why
they're called high-visibility jackets). But they don't have a huge effect.

~~~
leipert
I previously used a chrome extension which supports 9 different settings to
simulate different kind of color blindness.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/spectrum/ofclemegk...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/spectrum/ofclemegkcmilinpcimpjkfhjfgmhieb?hl=en-
US)

------
Impossible
I first heard about the Daltonize filter when I was working on Call of Duty. A
large percentage of the Call of Duty audience is male, and by association a
lot of the players are colorblind, so making the game colorblind friendly was
important. This blog post by one of Activison central tech's technical
directors has some interesting thoughts about colorblind filters
[http://c0de517e.blogspot.com/2013/02/color-
blindness.html?m=...](http://c0de517e.blogspot.com/2013/02/color-
blindness.html?m=1)

------
rflrob
Another useful tool is Sim Daltonism ([https://michelf.ca/projects/sim-
daltonism/](https://michelf.ca/projects/sim-daltonism/)). I always try to
spot-check figures I'm making for scientific publications to ensure that I'm
not excluding too many of my readers from being able to understand key points.

------
drc0
why does this is to me invisible
[http://www.vischeck.com/images/ishihara_45.jpg](http://www.vischeck.com/images/ishihara_45.jpg)

but I can see the different colours here
[http://www.vischeck.com/images/oranges_small.jpg](http://www.vischeck.com/images/oranges_small.jpg)
?

~~~
limbicsystem
If you can't see the number 45 in the first image you probably do have
red/green colorblindness. But you can still see the other color dimension
(blue/yellow) just fine - so most likely you are seeing _some_ but not _all_
of the colors in the second image.

